# I want to build an electric hot rod 40's 50's truck or coupe



## Slickh2o (Jan 16, 2011)

I am thinking the an old ford or dodge truck would make a great EV. New with the old. should be lots of trucks out there that projects have been started and dont have an engine or one that works. Many people put s10 frames under these trucks. 

I have limited experience but I know some talented machinists and classic car restoration guys that could keep me moving in the right direction.

I am not sure about budget, I dont know what a realistic number is for the EV components is to even be able to judge where to start.

Not looking for a beauty queen to start, but the style could be added at a later date.

I work at an airport with lots of sheet metal and fabrication shops that I could get things done somewhat cheep or even be shown how to do it myself.

I think this would be pretty cool showing up in an old 44 dodge electric truck 

work is 16 miles away and places in town that i would like to go are about 25-30 miles. So 70 miles would be nice but I would like to have at least 50 to make it usefull.

I understand and older vehicle would require significant body work possibly. But if i could find a good solid frame and transmission, the rest could be dealt with as my budget allows.

Please your thoughts and insights are most welcome!!


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.

If you look around on the wiki, faq and other areas here you will find plenty of information that should help you get started insofar as calculating range and judging performance and cost given your choice of chassis and performance goals. There are many variables to consider. For example, 70 miles of range at what speed? It makes a big difference especially in a relatively heavy, non-aerodynamic chassis like an older pickup truck.

S-10 pickups are very commonly converted and even have kits available for them. So if you did go with a rebodied S-10 you will have no problems finding compatible EV parts.

If you are looking for hot rod performance as well as hot rod looks, you are going to have to pay more to get it of course. It would be very helpful if you could quantify your goals. (0-60 time, top speed) That said, unless you are lucky enough to come across an out of production zilla controller, your only high performance DC controller option is the Soliton-1. A properly prepared 9" or 11" motor will be necessary to back it up. 

As for batteries, these days it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to start with lead acid unless you are really tight on budget or have very modest range goals. To get about 70 miles of range at 60mph (presuming no extreme terrain) in a 40's or 50's pickup body you will want at least a 25KwH usable capacity lithium battery pack. 300 volts at 100AH would be about right. That is 100 individual cells. At 400Wh/Mile it would get 62 miles of range, at 350Wh/Mile you would get over 70. 

I would guess you are looking at a build cost (EV stuff only) between $20K and $30K USD for this setup, if done right. Hope this helps.

Good Luck


----------

